# Hello all!



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey there, everyone :smile:

My husband and I are the slaves of two kitties... Fiona and Lucy.
Fiona is around 12 but you wouldn't know it, and has been with us for about 6 years. Lucy is 3 and we picked her up from a shelter 6 weeks ago. We had another little girl, Gabby, who was an absolute sweetie, but after living with kidney disease for 4 years, it got to the point where we had to have her euthanized this past July.
I've actually been allergic to cats my whole life, (they give me asthma attacks), but after starting a new asthma medication about 8 years ago, I've been able to be around them without a problem. We've had cats ever since and now we'll probably always have at least a couple running around.:smile:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Looking forward to pictures of Fiona and Lucy.

I'm so sorry about Gabby. atback


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, Marie 

I look forward to reading, learning and sharing here.

Gabby was my hubby's little girl. She lived to simply lay on his lap. Only recently has he been able to talk about her without becoming depressed for hours afterward.

Here are a few pics of all of them... Gabby's the tortie, Lucy's the redhead, and that's Fiona in the window.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous cats! 

I know lots of people here will be interested to know what type of asthma medication is working so well for you.


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

The asthma medication is Advair. I wanted to mention that earlier, but I wasn't sure if that was acceptable or not.  It comes in three different strengths. I use the lowest one and it's seriously worked wonderfully.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome. They're all lovely, and Gabby was a beauty. How recent is the picture of Fiona? She looks like a little kitten in the picture, but that can't be if she's 12 and you've only had her for 6 years. If the picture is recent, you're right when you say she doesn't look 12!


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Susan 

That picture of Fiona is about 5 years old. It's one of my favorites of her.

We've always wondered if they had her age right when we adopted her. They told us she was 7, but I guess you never know for sure with rescue kitties. She's still very playful and alert.
Since we brought home Lucy though, we now know how much more playful and spazzy a kitty can be... she's lightning fast! She's the youngest we've had so far. She's hasn't given up yet on trying to attack Fiona when she has the chance, so they're still separated by a baby gate.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

In the picture, Fiona looks about 7 months! I empathize with you and your baby gates. It took 3 months of screens and baby gates before my girls finally decided they liked each other. Let's hope your two reach the same conclusion in the very near future.


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Susan said:


> In the picture, Fiona looks about 7 months! I empathize with you and your baby gates. It took 3 months of screens and baby gates before my girls finally decided they liked each other. Let's hope your two reach the same conclusion in the very near future.



Yeah, we're just being patient and hoping they at least get to the point of tolerating each other soon.

Lucy is usually just curious about Fiona and is always trying to get close to her, but Fiona won't have it... she growls and hisses. Lucy will then just slink away or sit as close as she can to Fiona and just stare at her.
Inevitably though, Lucy starts stalking her and goes after her with her claws out or just lunges at her.

My husband jokes it's Fiona's Karma coming back to bite her since she used to stalk and chase Gabby around.


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Mary_NH said:


> welcome...from another newbie. I'm also allergic to cats and have pretty much adjusted to my own. When I get a new foster in my allergies will be kicked up a notch until I acclimate. I used to use Nasonex but with the glaucoma fears I had to stop using it.
> So my cats have grown used to my nightly allergy attacks....they run when I sneeze on them LOL



Hi Mary 

I think that happens with my allergies, too. They seemed to have gotten a bit worse right after bringing Lucy home. They always seem to go crazy in the mornings, though. I take the generic version of Claritin every now and then if they get too bothersome. I just try to keep my asthma under control for the most part.
Hehe... yeah, cats hate sneezes!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You likely already know this, but lest you dont, try lots of good things by the gates (food, treats, playtime), so they start to associate good things with being in each other's company.


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Susan said:


> You likely already know this, but lest you dont, try lots of good things by the gates (food, treats, playtime), so they start to associate good things with being in each other's company.



Thanks for the suggestion 

We've tried those things. Most of the time, Fiona won't even go near the gate unless she's wanting to just give Lucy a passing hiss or growl. Lucy will usually eat near Fiona, but Fiona will rarely eat anything near Lucy... even if it's her favorite treat. She's too annoyed, I suppose. The same goes with playing.
So, for now, they each have half of the apartment to live in. At night, Lucy's space is cut down to just the bathroom and hallway so Fiona can still sleep with us since that's been her habit for years.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

Your cats do seem lovely and you are a wonderful person for not simply rejecting having cats just because you have an allergy to their fur! Bravo, I've actually met only a handful of people eager to do something about the allergy rather than complain and avoyd contact with cats all together


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Modra 

Well, I don't know that I'm necessarily a wonderful person, but having cats around has definitely enriched my life.

I think some people may not want to go as far as taking special medications because of possible side effects. That's how I was because I hate taking anything unless absolutely necessary.
I didn't start taking new medication because I wanted cats, but because my asthma had suddenly worsened. So, I think being able to tolerate cats turned out to be a positive "side effect".

There have always been certain cats that don't bother me as much, or not at all... but that's very rare. Supposedly, certain cats don't produce as much of the protein, which is found in their saliva, that causes the allergies.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am allergic to cats too. It gets really bad in the morning! I take Levocetirizine (I think it is called Xyzal in the US). Seems to be the best thing you can get here. Once I was sneezing like crazy and Gatito (my 1 year old cat) sneezed too. It was so funny haha...! guess he was trying to be supportive hahaha 
Good luck with your allergies everybody


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> I am allergic to cats too. It gets really bad in the morning! I take Levocetirizine (I think it is called Xyzal in the US). Seems to be the best thing you can get here. Once I was sneezing like crazy and Gatito (my 1 year old cat) sneezed too. It was so funny haha...! guess he was trying to be supportive hahaha
> Good luck with your allergies everybody


Hehe... that is very funny.

I've never heard of that medication... I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Dannie2324 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello! I am allergic to cats too! hehe, I just get a real stuffy nose though. I love cats so much I have two (all my husband will allow) and just keep nasal spray by my side.


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Dannie! (short for Danielle? Just wondering 'cause that's my name) 


I wish we could have more kitties, too but we just don't have room for them.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Found this Home - XYZAL.com 
It is a third-generation non-sedative antihistamine, supposedly the best you can get.
Anyways what works well for one person doesn't always do the same for someone else, so I guess we have to try and try (trial and error sort of thing).

G-luck everybody! :thumb


----------



## libragrrl (Jan 14, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> Found this Home - XYZAL.com
> It is a third-generation non-sedative antihistamine, supposedly the best you can get.
> Anyways what works well for one person doesn't always do the same for someone else, so I guess we have to try and try (trial and error sort of thing).
> 
> G-luck everybody! :thumb



Thanks


----------

